# Pre Spawn Bass Tactics



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

What are some of your guys favorite techniques for locating and catching pre spawn largies?


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Fist would be lipless cranks worked just enough to vibrate over humps and grass. Second would be jigs on steep banks transitioning into deeper water. Love those Jig Bass!! I never tried Senkos until mid/late summer so I'm hopin that'll become my 3rd favorite.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Lipless crankbaits and suspending jerkbaits in the bays on the North side of the lakes that warm first. A flippin stick and a jig are a tuff combo to beat on a creek channel bank or a steep bank with wood on it when it warms up. The fish can move up out of deep water for a quick bite. Cant forget the Carolina rig either.


----------



## chillerfish (Aug 11, 2009)

Lipless and Jerks if there on, Senko if there finicky. The closer it gets, Senko until they are on the beds. PLEASE CATCH AND RELEASE immediately this time of year and if you need to take them to weigh in before release, keep livewells clean, highly aereated and use the commercial additives until you can get the fish released. Thanks.


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

What do you suggest for a very weedy lake


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

For pre-spawn on a weedy lake look for grass with hard cover there as well (stumps etc...). The bass will tend to like faster reaction baits then.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

Burning spinnerbaits is a tactic that I use to catch a Lot of bass! Caugt a 5 lb. Pre-spawner that way! Red walmart spinnerbait, nothing like it! Senko and lipless cranks, but for a weedy lake, definately a spinnerbait! Reaction baits seem to do the trick, especially in cold water!!!!!


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Two things come to mind for a weedy lake in pre-spawn. A big tube with an internal weight/rattle and a crankbait. The crankbait I use in a couple private lakes I fish is a Baby Minus 1. It wont run more than 1 1/2ft deep when you are really burning it and some of the strikes can be awsome when you run it over the grass.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Spinnerbaits and rattle traps in 5' to 15' foot of water before water temps hit 60. After that 10' to bank when over 60 degrees. Might ad throwing a big worm into the mix also.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

I've always done well with a 4" lizard or baby brush hog worked over any structure during pre-spawn, especially when they tune out on the rattle traps and faster moving baits. Weedy lakes are really good for this application because the forage base of those types of lake systems is wider. Salamander and water dog hatches, crayfish, tadpoles in mid to late stages, etc. Perfect time to swim a 3" grub or Sweet Beaver on a 3/16oz or 1/4 Darter Jig Head also. Here again, let the Bass tell you what they want and how they want it presented. Experiment with different baits at different depths.


----------



## HoggBoss (Nov 12, 2009)

Haven't done a whole lot of pre-spawn fishing, but..

I did catch a 21" pig during the frist week of April on a particular trip a few years back. She was caught mid-day in 4-5 feet of water on a fire Tiger pattern Zara Puppy about 4 feet from the boat. We also boated several 18 inchers that day. It didn't seem to matter what we threw at them. ...for what that's worth. lol

I've heard and read from many different sources that jerkbaits are a standard go-to though.


----------

